# How to install an Evans Designs Fred in N Scale Kato Coalporter



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a new How to video on How to install an Evans Designs Fred in N Scale Kato Coalporter.
If you have questions , please ask.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3NtnsQHo8&feature=youtube_gdata

Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very informative. Who is FRED? :laugh:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Very informative. Who is FRED? :laugh:


Thanks Carl , he is DERF's brother :smilie_daumenpos::laugh:

Mike


----------

